# Got water in my unfiltered oil



## N3MO0101 (Apr 2, 2018)

I accidentally got a few drops of water in my unfinished oil before filtration.

Can I double boil the solution to remove the water?


----------



## ALLEX (Apr 5, 2018)

Is it for you? 

If you don't mind it cloudy you can just filter and use it. 

Or you could bake it with a venting needle and hope it will fix the issue.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 5, 2018)

N3MO0101 said:


> I accidentally got a few drops of water in my unfinished oil before filtration.
> 
> Can I double boil the solution to remove the water?



A few drops shouldn't hurt anything really. You could refilter and/or heat the solution up a bit to evaporate the water off.


----------



## THX (Jun 4, 2018)

N3MO0101 said:


> I accidentally got a few drops of water in my unfinished oil before filtration.
> 
> Can I double boil the solution to remove the water?



Did you make a lot and are you going to store it for a long time?


----------

